# Weird thing you gsd plays with or does.



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just wondering if y'all gsd has weird of funny things they do. For Perseus, he loves loves marbles. At first, he would find the kids marbles and put them in his mouth. My first response was, "oh no, he is going to choke or swallow it" I tried to find them all, but with no luck. UN tell one day he brought me a marble and tossed it to me. He will find them and toss them to me and if I sit with him he will roll it back and forth with me. It's funny when he tried to stop the marble with his paw and it would get stuck between his paw pads and he will keep looking for it, lifting his paw up. Still hasn't figure where it goes lol.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

My girl will put a toy in her mouth and sleep with it like a pacifier. She also has a pet rock, not just any rock but the same rock. I find it all kinds of places and most the time when I go to kennel her of a night she knows the routine and I find the rock already in there. Also ever since she was a tiny baby she's had this thing about turning around to look at her poops after she's made them.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Linus likes to dig out the insole of my shoes. As soon as he sees a shoe of mine running loose he shoves his face into the shoe and works at it until he removes the insole. Then he chews the insole a bit--doesn't eat it or tear it into pieces but he does munch softly on it for a little while if I let him. Maybe not so strange but he is pretty consistent about it.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

There's just something about GSD's loving the treasure of the insole at the bottom of a shoe. I don't think the grow out of it either, my girls 8months now and still does it.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

On thing Perseus does that drives me insane is when his ball or marble goes under the couch or bed, he starts digging the carpet. Some reason he thinks digging in front or the couch will get him the ball. =/


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

My dog will get all of the toys out of his toy box and place them on my sleeping son, then lay down next to him and wait for him to wake up. My poor kid keeps waking up with chewed up slobber toys all over him, and no place is safe, they are on his head, his face, his hands, etc.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

blueangele said:


> My dog will get all of the toys out of his toy box and place them on my sleeping son, then lay down next to him and wait for him to wake up. My poor kid keeps waking up with chewed up slobber toys all over him, and no place is safe, they are on his head, his face, his hands, etc.


Awww, we want pictures of this!

Susan


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I will try to get some in the morning. My son has been sleeping on the couch because of a cough he can't get rid of, I should be able to get some in the morning, Z does it while I am sleeping too LOL


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Axel collects all of the empty food bowls and puts them on his bed. Then when he wants to get into his bed he sits beside it and cries until someone moves the bowls. He also tries picking up my Shetland Sheepdog buy his collar so now I have to take it off him once we get back from a walk. 

Oh and he opens all of the doors in the house when everyone is sleeping, so we had to start locking all of the doors but then he started trying to twist the keys so we have to hide the keys now too!


----------



## ohlins8990 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lloyd like to take one of his toys and drop it down the stairs. He then runs down after it and brings it back up. He'll usually only repeat it a couple times, but I get a kick out of it every time.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Midnite will take every ball in the house and put them next to me throughout the night. I wake up surrounded all the time. Everyday when I come home one of my shoes is in the other room, that would be Robyn carrying it around while I'm not home. Brennan steals stuff and leaves his ball in its place. He is famous for carrying shoes outside. Tannor loves his monkey, that has always been his favorite toy, I buy several at a time. Robyn's favorite toy is a medium size rock she found when she was about 6 months, I packed the rock and brought it with us when we moved. 

Robyn and her rock, balls everywhere and she chooses her rock....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I, too, have rock hounds. The pup picked it up from the youngster. They specialize in large, heavy rocks. Carrying rocks isn't enough. They dig divots in the lawn playing with the rocks. They also roll on the rocks and moan loudly.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> I, too, have rock hounds. The pup picked it up from the youngster. They specialize in large, heavy rocks. Carrying rocks isn't enough. They dig divots in the lawn playing with the rocks. They also roll on the rocks and moan loudly.


Last year I came home and Robyn had torn her nail pretty good, turns out the rock was frozen into the ground and she tore her nail trying to dig it out. Now I keep the rock from getting frozen into the ground...


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow, I don't have a rock hound. Fiona does think that anytime I am sitting in the bathroom is play time. She will play bow, bark at me and then run around the bedroom/bathroom.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My now 8 year old GSD has sucked his pillow since I got him at 2 months old. We can't leave the house without his pillow. One time we went on vacation and had to backtrack 200 miles because we forgot his pillow.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> My now 8 year old GSD has sucked his pillow since I got him at 2 months old. We can't leave the house without his pillow. One time we went on vacation and had to backtrack 200 miles because we forgot his pillow.


Awe. So cute. My boy does this but with his blanket. Well... Any kind of soft blanket. Haha it's funny because when I'm at the store and walk by a fuzzy soft blanket or robe, I'm like Perseus would suck that.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Xerxes hates litter. I take them for a run every day at the local fairgrounds. He will find a discarded plastic bottle and carry it around for a while teasing Jasira, my female and if she can't catch it from him, he then looks for a place to bury it. He especially likes snowbanks, because they are easy to dig a hole in , but in nicer weather, he's tried digging in dirt, gravel, anywhere he can find. And he uses his nose to cover it up. He's hilarious.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Pretzl likes hair brushes, they are his favorite thing to steal, but at the same time he is creeped out by the texture. He will grab it by the handle to carry it off, then he drops it and barks at it and bites at the bristles. Once his nose or mouth touches the bristles he jumps up straight into into the air and runs away! Then he runs right back and starts over again till i take it away.  LOL


He also used to try to lure my away from my food by pretending he needs to pee… I head to the door to let him out and he keep stopping and looking back at me to make sure I am coming… Once I am almost to the door darts off as fast as he can to where I left my food and gobbles up as much as he can before I get there!! 
He finally has learned the "Leave it" command pretty well, so this hasn't happened in a while! haha


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Pretzels said:


> Pretzl likes hair brushes, they are his favorite thing to steal, but at the same time he is creeped out by the texture. He will grab it by the handle to carry it off, then he drops it and barks at it and bites at the bristles. Once his nose or mouth touches the bristles he jumps up straight into into the air and runs away! Then he runs right back and starts over again till i take it away.  LOL
> 
> 
> He also used to try to lure my away from my food by pretending he needs to pee… I head to the door to let him out and he keep stopping and looking back at me to make sure I am coming… Once I am almost to the door darts off as fast as he can to where I left my food and gobbles up as much as he can before I get there!!
> He finally has learned the "Leave it" command pretty well, so this hasn't happened in a while! haha


Haha, the last part made me laugh haha.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> Wow, I don't have a rock hound. Fiona does think that anytime I am sitting in the bathroom is play time. She will play bow, bark at me and then run around the bedroom/bathroom.


Perseus loves when I'm in the bathroom. He will push my door open, drop his ball and wait tell I through the ball out. =) no privacy at all. Also, if I'm doing my hair he will bring in his ball and drop it in the toilet. =/. He will do this too if we play ball he will go to his water bowel, drop his ball In it, take a drink and bring you the ball all wet and water dripping down his mouth.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan can hear me plug in my blowdryer (before it's even on) from the other side of the house. He will race in there and stand staring at me at attention until I turn it on. Once I start.. it's all games from there. Bowing, wiggle butt, barking obnoxiously the whole time. If I stop he barks and does this whien until I turn it back on. If I let him sniff it tries to take it from me lol.

He likes to sit and stare at the bubbles when I take a bubble bath.. but if I take a handful of bubble to let him sniff, he bares his teeth at them.. no idea why. If I put them on the ground, he will sniff then lick them. (don't do that often, just experiementing) not sure what he has against bubbles in my hand. 

He also is a bed sucker.. any soft squshy place he lays he will find a spot to suck on. Oh and he's a poo inspector too. 

Every single time after he poops he turns around and gives it a good sniff and once over before exiting the area. On that note.. he does not like going into his poo area unless he's pooping. So if we're playing and I toy ends up over there he runs to the area then stops at the edge.. he looks around like deciding where to step and so precisely steps where he needs to.. side to side, one paw at a time.. and he gets just close enough to stretch his neck and pick up the toy with just his front teeth and backs out the same way he came in and when he's out of that area he sprints back to me. I just find it so entertaining to watch! haha. 

When he finishes eating he will always run up to me and my BF really excitedly to get his face rubbed and he's all excited the whole time. This is the only time he does this. When we noticed this, as soon as he finishes his food we always askhim "how was dinner" and he'll bolt to us and do the routine.. we like to think he is telling us how good it was and how happy he was to eat it. Lol. 

I'm sure there is more.. but that's all I got now  Love reading your guys' responses!! They crack me up!


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

hmm, I can't get my picture to post...I know I have done it before, not sure what is going on


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

there it is, anyway, this was this morning, two of his toys laying on the couch with him, when I grabbed my camera Z took off, thought he was in trouble LOL


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

How cute!!


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> Every single time after he poops he turns around and gives it a good sniff and once over before exiting the area. On that note.. he does not like going into his poo area unless he's pooping. So if we're playing and I toy ends up over there he runs to the area then stops at the edge.. he looks around like deciding where to step and so precisely steps where he needs to.. side to side, one paw at a time.. and he gets just close enough to stretch his neck and pick up the toy with just his front teeth and backs out the same way he came in and when he's out of that area he sprints back to me. I just find it so entertaining to watch! haha.


My boy does this too haha.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

AngelaA6 said:


> My boy does this too haha.


Because of this.. I call him a Diva.. amongst other reasons  Cracks me up!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Sounds like we've all got some poop inspectors on our hands.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

KayDub said:


> Sounds like we've all got some poop inspectors on our hands.


Yeah, Linus is a poop inspector. After a thorough inspection he will shoot me a look as if to say "aren't you going to pick that up?" If I delay in picking it up such as trying to get a poop bag open he will shoot me another look as if to say "Come on man! That's disgusting. Do something! "

That behavior is so much more welcome that my last GSD Maddie. She was a poop eater extraordinaire. One day she found some bear poop. 5 minutes after coming back inside she barfs up the bear poop. The smell was terrible. Terrible I tell ya!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha yes!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaiju loves his ball and is usually carrying it around the apartment with him. We have one side table with solid sides that sits up just high enough for the ball to roll under, but not high enough for him to stick his head under. So when the ball accidentally rolls under the table, Kaiju will shove his face under as far as possible, flop the rest of his body onto his side, and wail pathetically until I come over and free the ball.

He also has to guard the bathroom door anytime I'm in there. If the door isn't all the way closed, he pushes it open, sits down facing out and stoically watches for trouble. If I close the door, he'll alternate between whining at the door and bugging my roommate to open the door for him.

Oh, and he HATES smoke. If there is any kind of smoke or steam when I'm cooking, he has to have the patio door open or he'll constantly wail and nudge at my hands.

Finally, he's a master of getting his place back on my bed. If my roommate is sitting on the bed with me, Kaiju will go get a drink of water, suck up a bunch of extra, then trot over and drool it all over my roomie's lap until he frees up the space for Kaiju. He can be a devious little troll sometimes.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Mystique loves chewing on my hair. I have really long hair, down past my waist. She'll start out by giving me kisses then will start chewing on my hair. I correct her right away and then she'll run and get a toy. Whenever I'm brushing out my hair she'll sit there watching me and whining. She's excellent with "Leave it"... except for my hair. I don't know what it is, maybe she thinks I'd look better bald? Silly goober.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dexter hides things in his man cave outside. 
I find,
Socks
Gloves
Shoes 
Hats
And other things and in his special hiding spot. He also spends some time rolling around big rocks, barking at them, and then snipping the grass around them, he will eventually roll his big rock over to a new hole and drop it in cover it and proceed to dig a previous rock up do the same weird series of rock events then re locate it to another hole.


----------



## badbananas (Nov 4, 2014)

This entire post is so hilarious! It has to be something in their blood. 

Especially the rocks! I love the story of taking prized rock to new home hehe. I could not understand why mako was so obsessed with rocks. At first I thought he was eating them (and would immediately say leave it and pull him away), but now see he "travels" with them in his mouth place to place while walking and eventually into the house. I have a rock collection on my bar from him. It is nice to see other gsd pups do it as well! 

The taking shoes and hiding/piling them up as well! They are such goofy dogs.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok, so I just thought of this one Perseus does. He is in love with his soft blanket. It's so hard to keep washing them because once they come out of the dryer, he is right there grabbing them out of my arms and then humps them. I have to lock him out of the room right when I get them so I could Fold them.lol. he has so many so I can wash one while one is in his cage, but he ends up with them all .


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kyleigh's the same with poop in the back yard. Right now there are a ton of leaves and I can't see if I've missed a poop or not. 

If her ball lands near a poop ... look out! She goes running over, comes to a DEAD STOP and sniffs, and then looks at her ball, then me, then the poop and then barks ... She'll do this cycle of it until either I go in the house and call her in, go get her ball and throw it in another direction or go pick it up! 

It's pretty comical ... and yes, freaking diva dogs LOL ... look at my avatar!!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cruz has always had a fascination with our house vent register covers. He will paw and claw at them until he gets one out of the floor, then mouths it. Why? I have no idea why. He doesn't do it all the time. Once in a while he will.

He also likes our area rug in the living room. He will claw like he is trying to dig a hole until he curls it up where he can get a bite on it. I know why he does this. He wants attention. He gets in trouble but still does it. He gets the rug in his mouth, then rolls his eyes up at you waiting for you to react.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Patton has a thing about Hissing. The cat hisses, of course, from safely under the bed. If we use a spray can he gets all rowdy and excited. We have to keep him safely away or he would try to grab the can. Rakes, when they scratch along the ground become the challenger to be conquered. We were at a tire place and of course there was a great deal of hissing sound there, much to the delight of my dog. Sometimes the hydroponics on a large truck hiss and Patton perks right up. Anything that makes a Hiss type sound will get the complete attention of my dog.


----------



## duncandaniels (Dec 6, 2013)

Scout loves her ball. But if I'm not playing with her, she'll purposefully put the ball somewhere she can't reach it (under the couch, down the basement steps, in the bathtub) and then sit there and stare at it until I come to get it for her (this can last seconds...or hours). She doesn't bark (usually)...she's not obnoxious about it...she just gives me those puppy eyes until I give in and get up and get it for her. So, she's obviously trained me to play fetch for her pretty well.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Akivah will hold his little sister's tail in his mouth while she is running. He used to be able to lift her whole hind end off the ground, lol. Now he just holds it as they run. 

Areli buries her biscuits and bones in the house, only they are in plain sight. She tries to use her nose and bury the bone with the carpet, or fuzz I guess. She actually thinks they are buried. Akivah watches her with such a funny look and then when she leaves he runs over to the obviously unburied biscuit /bone and eats it. She used to be obsessed with shoes and the insole but thankfully that has passed. But our shih tzu has a stuffed toy of a donkey that squeaks 'Jack'. She has a TON of toys but has to have Jack!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Puppy likes to bury her own pee. If it's snowing, she'll brush snow on it. If there are leaves, she'll dig leaves on it. If there's nothing, she'll still nudge the ground with her snout.


----------



## Brisco_dog (Jan 31, 2012)

Brisco goes crazy whenever I use tinfoil. He hears me take it out and races to the kitchen (always with a toy in his mouth) and whines and prances around. He also loves to chase butterflies and other low flying bugs in the yard. He never catches them, partially because of the ball or frisbee constantly in his mouth, but I believe he knows that if he does catch them, then the "game" would be over.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Eli also has a diva moment when his ball rolls near poop. He looks at me, at the ball, at me, at the ball and then tip toes all slowly to the ball, then away from the poop and then bounces off all goofy like. 
He LOVES small toys, the smaller the better. He is hilarious to watch with those cat sponge ball, or a crinkle ball. He grabs them with his very front teeth, shakes them all dramatic like, throws them, kicks them, pounces on them. It is very comical. Last year my cats got a little Rudolph toy for Christmas. Eli got the nose off of it. Here is Eli with his bestest toy ever. It was the only picture I could get where you can even see it! He bounced with that tiny piece of felt, he did the goofy dramatic death shake on it, he threw it. Oh he loved his little fluff lol.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have watched Midnite dismantle the tv stand to get to his ball and then look very proud of himself. He is also famous for moving the couch while I'm napping on it to get his ball, the first time he did it I was caught seriously off guard.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mikelia said:


> Eli also has a diva moment when his ball rolls near poop. He looks at me, at the ball, at me, at the ball and then tip toes all slowly to the ball, then away from the poop and then bounces off all goofy like.
> He LOVES small toys, the smaller the better. He is hilarious to watch with those cat sponge ball, or a crinkle ball. He grabs them with his very front teeth, shakes them all dramatic like, throws them, kicks them, pounces on them. It is very comical. Last year my cats got a little Rudolph toy for Christmas. Eli got the nose off of it. Here is Eli with his bestest toy ever. It was the only picture I could get where you can even see it! He bounced with that tiny piece of felt, he did the goofy dramatic death shake on it, he threw it. Oh he loved his little fluff lol.


Haha, it's so funny when they do this. Mine like to do it for a new treat or one he doesn't care for as much. He will toss it a round and and pounced on it and dance =) It's my favorite.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Frankie loves "sticks". The smaller the better. And I mean small. She'll start out with a small stick about 2 inches long, and then keep breaking it down. She loves it best when it's about half an inch long. She'll come up to you and pretty much spit it onto your lap (I don't know exactly how she does it - you can see it on her tongue as she's panting, then she kind of goes "pppttttuuhhh" and it's on your lap) and stare at you until you throw it again. It's small, so it goes about 2 feet. Maybe. And she'll take off and run at least 10 feet or so, then come back and search for it. And she almost always finds it, and then spits it back in your lap again.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

McWeagle said:


> Frankie loves "sticks". The smaller the better. And I mean small.



My girl has always been a stick lover too as you can see from my photo. She recently moved up to logs though! She'll pack sawed firewood from the pile and drag it around try to chew it up. When company comes around their always like yeah right, that dog didn't pack that log in the yard.


Anybody have a siren mocker too? I've seen other dogs do it but I've never owned one that did. My GSD is the first one, if she hears a siren she becomes so alert. She'll bark then eventually try to howl along with the sound of it. Especially if it's an ambulance she seems to think she can mock those sounds better.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

KayDub said:


> My girl has always been a stick lover too as you can see from my photo. She recently moved up to logs though! She'll pack sawed firewood from the pile and drag it around try to chew it up. When company comes around their always like yeah right, that dog didn't pack that log in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My boy max howls when he hears ambulances! It sooo cute!!! It's like his heart is aching! 

The strange thing is it's only ambulances he howls at, fire trucks/police cars he doesn't


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

tottie86 said:


> My boy max howls when he hears ambulances! It sooo cute!!! It's like his heart is aching!
> 
> The strange thing is it's only ambulances he howls at, fire trucks/police cars he doesn't


It is adorable isn't it, must be something about the pitch of an ambulance siren they can relate to more. My boss has a big ol bird dog Jack is his name. He goes crazy at emergency vehicles but man can he sound right on when he mocks them.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My Selah (crossed the rainbow bridge) was a major ball/stick dog. She would find trash as small as a cigarette but and try to get people to play with her. The sticks though, the larger the better, for sand art (and throwing). She would put her front feet on the log and 'hike' it between her hind legs all over the place creating intricate designs (I laughed when Toothless from a how TO Train Your Dragon made his tree art, that was Selah). 

I train horses and in CA, when I lived there there were two stables side by side that I worked at,... I would hear somebody yelling my name, and sure enough her would come Selah with one of the trailer logs used to anchor the tires, ha ha... She was so loving and fun. Her favorite thing to do to scare people was come up from behind, go between their legs and then sit down while they strattled her and look straight up! Men just about had heart attacks. She was a solid black and silver Sable and looked 'wolfie'


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Perseus has to chew on anything that is metal. He chews on my weights, wire baskets, hangers, and soon on. It's frustrating because I don't want him to hurt his teeth.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a gated fenced in deck that runs the length of my house. It has 4 steps to a lower level which is earth and grass just for him. When Hoby is to busy to take the steps he is air born, sometimes with a toy in his mouth....Hoby likes to put his balls in the hamper. Our laundry room is also the boys bathroom. The washing machine, a front loader is mounted on a pedestal with a drawer. Found a ball in the washer, figured I threw it in with the dirty cloths from the hamper. One day while I was shaving Hoby walked in behind me and stock a ball in the washer.


----------



## marycrft (Jun 1, 2009)

Our 3 month old pup loves zippers, I've never had a dog before who loved them.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

marycrft said:


> Our 3 month old pup loves zippers, I've never had a dog before who loved them.


I'm glad he is not the only one. =)


----------



## badbananas (Nov 4, 2014)

"Grooms" me! When we are laying down or he is by me, sometimes he will "groom" my leg or side. Groom meaning do those little barely nibbles with front teeth, like they do their paws when they're cleaning or got an itch. It is so cute to me! And makes me feel like he has bonded well with me.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Eats socks and underwear. Grooms my toes, nibbles and I really don't like it lol.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

- She grooms our kittens like.. well.. a cat. I have no clue if she saw them cleaning each other and decided she wanted to "fit in", or if she just happens to groom in a very cat-like manner on her own.

- She _loves_ playing with cat toys. Balls, lasers, catnip toys.. you name it. Butters has more fun with our cat toys than some of our actual cats!

- She has a pine tree branch that she loves to play with. Lately, I use it to help coax her inside when I'm really tired and am done playing outside for the time being. She knows it's too big to carry inside, but because she still wants to chew on it, she breaks off smaller pieces and brings them inside instead. It's hilarious, but also quite intelligent.

- She likes sitting on boxes and looking out the window. We have a few of them set up for our kitties, but Butters loves to just sit there and gaze outside. She's still a bit too small to jump up herself, though, so she'll often drop subtle hints that she wants me to pick her up and plop her on her window seat.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

As a 9 week old puppy, Simon played with a cat toy that had a pull string to make it move (or in his case vibrate). He loved putting the string in his mouth, keeping the string in his mouth while it went down, and holding the vibrating toy snail. Then he pulled the string again.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

2 Liter soda bottles with some dry beans inside. She'll chase it all over the house


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Augustine said:


> -
> 
> - She _loves_ playing with cat toys. Balls, *lasers*, catnip toys.. you name it. Butters has more fun with our cat toys than some of our actual cats!


Bad idea. Germans can get a bit neurotic about lasers. I had a rescue that would go ballistic at something that sounded like a laser pen being clicked. Took years to get that particular behavior tamped down.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

brembo said:


> Bad idea. Germans can get a bit neurotic about lasers. I had a rescue that would go ballistic at something that sounded like a laser pen being clicked. Took years to get that particular behavior tamped down.


I think Perseus is neurotic about his balls.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Diesel7602 said:


> I think Perseus is neurotic about his balls.


This reads kinda funny


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bwaaahaaa!! Text can be so literal.... Orr interpretive, depending on mood, lol...


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I get corn for the squirrels. I wait until after the fall decorations go down at stores and they are throwing out the corn stalks that didn't sale, and take that corn. So when I pull a fresh ear out of the wheel barrow I ask Gunther to shuck it. He grabs the husk and yanks it off. Then we go take the old shell off and put on the new one, he takes the stripped ear of corn and he chews it up. Came home tonight to one shredded all over my carpet that apparently dad let him bring in while I was working. I'm actually quite amused, even more so by the cat who keeps looking at it like it's an alien artifact dropped from outer space. She keeps smacking it while jumping back, then took a wide berth around it while giving it the stink eye. Gunther just watched in amusement.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

llombardo said:


> This reads kinda funny


Haha... After I wrote that, I was all *snap* this can go so many ways. Lol


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Haha... After I wrote that, I was all *snap* this can go so many ways. Lol


Or maybe he is neurotic about "tennis" balls because he doesn't have any at all. Haha


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha loved all these stories! 

For us Dixie takes off tag's. Any toys she get's and if I don't take the tag off, the first thing she does is take it off and spit it out, than run and play with it lol. She's taken tag's off my shoes, pant's, shirts ect. Not sure why she does this, but always has lol..

She also is a "nibbler". I find it kind of funny, good thing she only does it to my husband and I lol..

Also hate's it when her toy's go to her poop area. Sometime's if I accidentally throw a ball and it rolls over to her poop area. She'll look at me like "What the heck mom!!" and sigh hugely, so she know's I hear how unhappy she is about this. And she'll ever so carefully step around her poop, and stretch her little neck as far as she can to pick it up. There are time's when she see's her ball goes over there, and she pretends she doesn't see it, and goes to look elsewhere. Haha crack's me up everytime..


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Perseus loves to go up to you when you are sleeping and give you tonz of kisses. When I'm sleeping he wakes me with kiss. And if I don't get up he start yawning, and it sounds like he is saying mom. My favorite!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Alice likes rolling and rubbing her body on wet surfaces. She just plops down and rolls over while rubbing both sides of her face on the water. It is so hilarious and cute.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Dixie, Gunther stepped in his poop today when we were playing and his look was of pure disgust! Cracked me up!!!!! :rofl: 

Diesel, I LOVE the "mom yawn" Gunther rolls off the couch with his mom sounds and it never fails to make me smile as I wake up.

The other thing, Gunther is OBSESSED with bare feet. Waking up and getting my feet safely into slippers is a daily challenge. When my husband dares to come out in bare feet, he too is under siege. I don't know what it is, but if your feet are bare, they are licked. We always say that if someone breaks into our home they should wear gloves and be barefooted. They'll never stand a chance!


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Ole has taken to napping in the bathtub.

I have been desensitizing him to the tub for bath time. For the last couple of weeks, each time I went into the bathroom I would toss a couple of treats into the tub.

Yesterday, he started jumping in the tub and lying down when I go into the bathroom. This pup is awesome.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Sing a ma gi- Lex favorite toy.


----------



## Amee (Feb 21, 2020)

Roscoe loves to grab his full water bowl and go galluping through the house, joyfully spilling water everywhere.


----------

